# Just a question



## mjvdec01

We already have two children. Our daughter turned 6 in February, and our son will be 4 in July. I am currently pregnant again, just 5w 2d. In May, I took some bc pills late, and then missed three in a row entirely. The next evening after having missed the third pill, DH and I did the deed. In the morning, I realized that I had missed the pills and freaked a bit, so to try and eliminate the idea that I could get pregnant, I bought OPK. Needless to say it was as positive as positive could get. I knew I would turn up pregnant. With both our kids it was immediate, no TRYING needed. Needless to say, at 5dpo I had the worst implantation cramping, and it lasted an entire half hour, and radiated throughout my uterus. I knew it was a done deal at that point. Anyway, I have read about the "twin effect", where sometimes right after bc is stopped, your body can, because of the sudden surge of hormones, release two or more eggs. I am wondering if any of you ladies pregnant with multiples had the same experience as me, and thus ended up pregnant X2 or more. I am already in maternity clothes, and I'm not a huge person. I naturally have a flat tummy, but look 3months pregnant. I also have a lot of aches and pains that I didn't experience with our other two until later. I am barely pregnant, but feel like much further along. My husband and I had been really busy and tired and hadn't had sex for three weeks before this night. I know my dates are correct because of that. I also started testing at 8dpo and got a faint BFP, by 14 dpo the test line was identical to the control line. I used FRER. Any thoughts? :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## arj

Well actually I came off the Mirena coil and had only two cycles and then tried to get pregnant, sure enough I was pregnant and got my 1st very very faint line 13 dpo. 11 Dpo I got a very obvious negative. My hcg at 13 dpo was only 66, quite low for that gestation for even one pregnancy. There are no twins in my family at all, and I had no signs that it was twins until the 13 week scan, my tummy was still relatively flat. So coming off birth control can make things happen that arent natural, but there's no gaurentees. 
If I was to guess, I would say you are just having the one baby only because twins are so rare. When will you get a scan?


----------



## mjvdec01

I have my first ultrasound scheduled for June 26th. I always get mine between 8-9 weeks. This pregnancy was not planned. I actually already had my consult scheduled for a tummy tuck that I was going to get in October. Now that I'm pregnant and there is no going back, my husband and I are looking forward to another child. Two would be a shock. It's in the back of my mind all the time. Three weeks before I got pregnant, my brother told me that I was going to be pregnant soon, WITH TWINS. I told him he was smoking crack and there was no way. Low and behold, the pregnant part panned out. I know the chances are slim, it just has me nervous. There are only two sets of twins in our lineage, Theta Bera, and Frieda Clara, and Tecitle and Yetavive. Both sets were born about 150 years ago. 25 days and I'll know for sure. :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------

